# Lunch Time Fun



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

For those of you stuck at work...here's a little fishing scenery to hold you over.

I recently moved to a new facility for my job and found myself with a little extra time at lunch. I spent the first week's lunch hour's (yep a full hour for me now) scouting out the area. I'm near Easton and the last thing I wanted to do was spend my lunches near that kind of hussle n bussle. I found a cozy little park that takes me about 6 minutes to drive to/from that borders Alum Creek. 
It has some beautiful scenery even being as close to Easton as it is. 
There are ducks and geese all over the river and the goslings are in tow of mom and dad now. It is great to take a break from work and spend a little time with nature. 
The fishing has been tough. I've seen good numbers of carp and tons of little baitfish, but I was really hoping to see good numbers of smallies. After learning to fish the water the old fashioned way (without using the internet too much  ) I've been able to locate great pools and drifts and have identified that there are carp, rockbass, blue gill, sunfish, smallies, large mouths, and norther hogback suckers in the little stretch that I fish each day. 
Unfortunately, I haven't had the camera with me when I've caught the fish. I don't feel great about leaving it in the truck now with the warmer weather while I'm working. I'll try to get some pictures for you guys sometime soon. In the meantime, hope you can all wet a line soon. And when you do, please share for those of us who don't get the chance too often!


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Great pictures. It is always nice to be able to have a short get away mid day


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Your lucky to have that so close. I am still searching for my lunch time spot. not much luck yet.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Janus said:


> Your lucky to have that so close. I am still searching for my lunch time spot. not much luck yet.


I actually spent a little time on Google Earth trying to find some where to go. I noticed this river and the park I access it through, but on Google Earth it looked like a muddy, shallow waste of time. When I ran into it by mistake I couldn't believe how clear it is. Last week I caught a couple of smallies while swining a bugger and they took it so softly that if I wouldn't have seen them flash I wouldn't have felt the fish at all, and this was like 40 feet away. I am lucky to have it close enough to fish everyday and I can't belive how clear it is for an Ohio river. Check out Google Earth dude, maybe you'll find something...


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I've found some water. But it's off the cuyahoga and it's so industrialized. I finally found access to a small trib that runs off the hoga. It was rather sketchy, like dump your body here kinda sketchy. Ha! nothing like fishing next to an abandoned old Junkyard trying not to snag the shopping cart in the middle of the water..ah Cleveland. But I can always make it to rocky river in like 15 minutes.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Beutiful pictures!!

Been thinking of Little Beaver lately and how much I wanted to get back over there again! That is one sweet place.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Heard great things about little beaver. I have heard the smallmouth fishing is really good. Someday I'll make it out there.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

what a place to toss a line! will get some nice shots of my spot heres a few.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

FA69,
Very nice. Thanks for adding those. Anyone else wanna share? Everyone likes to see pics.

Just for good measure I'll add a few more. Here are a few shots from one of my home waters in Utah.



And here is the one of the mountains that feeds this stream.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never seen a mountain like that in person. thats awesome! would love to fish that.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Here's one of my favorite spots up north in Michigan









Here is a stretch local in Columbus I can get to in about 10 minutes if I want to wet a line at lunch









a B&W from one of my favorite steelhead spots in NE Ohio


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I've never seen a mountain like that in person. thats awesome! would love to fish that.


It truly is awesome. That is Mt. Timpanogos. The summit is just under 12,000 ft (11,749). It is a truly magnificent place.

Mike,
Sweet pictures. I love the first one from MI. Looks like an awesome little run. That is the funnest kind of fishing (IMO). It almost feels more like hunting sometimes.


----------

